# MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly skit



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 13, 2009)

Crossposted from the MFF forums, since it was suggested to do so by a couple people...


I have come up with a (I think) funny, somewhat gross and raunchy skit that explores the predator/prey dynamics of a con. 
Robert has already accepted it for the upcoming FVS (and he didn't even make me tone it down!!).

Essentially I will be needing certain fursuit characters to make this skit actually work as there are some puns based on the species.  

I.e. I need two deer fursuiters, a moose, a fox, a hyena and a couple other random carnivores.  Carnivore types should be easy enough to come by, but finding two deer and a moose who want  to perform may be a bit challenging.   All lines will have been prerecorded with background music, so you will only need to pantomime (although I could still use a couple people to help record speaking parts as well if you are interested)


If you wish to volunteer, or get an advance copy of the script if you are thinking about volunteering please email me

Note:

The two deer don't have to be white-tail deer, specifically.  Any antelopine species of the Family: "Cervidae" would be acceptable, but deer would be most recognizable to the taxonomically-challenged.  Note that Moose are classified as Cervidae as well (he/she needs to be a moose, specifically- don't ask why)  but we can use any other variant including  Siberian Roe Deer, Sika Deer, Caribou, (and I know there's a couple caribou suiters out there!) Fallow Deer, Red Deer, Sambar Deer, Pere David's Deer, Thorold's Deer, Central Asian Red Deer, and Elk.

Msg me on here or at ScrapeGoat@gmx.com

Thanks. 

-Goat-


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*

MFF
like Midna Fan Forum???


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly *

Like Midwest Fur Fest


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*



ScrapeGoat said:


> Like Midwest Fur Fest


I'm such a dork sometimes


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly *

if I knew how to get a moose suit done in thet time I would totaly be on it...


----------



## Uro (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*



Midna said:


> MFF
> like Midna Fan Forum???



.......


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 14, 2009)

*MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

Crossposted from the MFF forums and the "conventioneering" thread on here, since it seemed pertinent to this topic...


I have come up with a (I think) funny, somewhat gross and raunchy skit that explores the predator/prey dynamics of a con. 
Robert has already accepted it for the upcoming FVS (and he didn't even make me tone it down!!).

Essentially I will be needing certain fursuit characters to make this skit actually work as there are some puns based on the species. 

I.e. I need two deer fursuiters, a moose, a fox, a hyena and a couple other random carnivores. Carnivore types should be easy enough to come by, but finding two deer and a moose who want to perform may be a bit challenging. All lines will have been prerecorded with background music, so you will only need to pantomime (although I could still use a couple people to help record speaking parts as well if you are interested)


If you wish to volunteer, or get an advance copy of the script if you are thinking about volunteering please email me

Note:

The two deer don't have to be white-tail deer, specifically. Any antelopine species of the Family: "Cervidae" would be acceptable, but deer would be most recognizable to the taxonomically-challenged. Note that Moose are classified as Cervidae as well (he/she needs to be a moose, specifically- don't ask why) but we can use any other variant including Siberian Roe Deer, Sika Deer, Caribou, (and I know there's a couple caribou suiters out there!) Fallow Deer, Red Deer, Sambar Deer, Pere David's Deer, Thorold's Deer, Central Asian Red Deer, and Elk.

Msg me on here or at imahog(atta) mail(dotta) com

Thanks. 

-Goat-


----------



## sawblade5 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

Sorry I didn't get back to ya on that. I wasn't sure rather or not my Hawk fursuit would be done in time for MFF. I am still interested in doing it.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly *

the only thing even half resembllying a  deer i know is mille  jacklope she may be there  ask joy bunny


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



sawblade5 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to ya on that. I wasn't sure rather or not my Hawk fursuit would be done in time for MFF. I am still interested in doing it.




OK, great!  do you know if your suit will be done in time yet?


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

I should be going in a cat fursuit.  Maybe i can help you out.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

That's great!  and there's always need for volunteers/extras for the FVS cuz you never know who's gonna bring what kinda material or who they'll need.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

I'd love to help out in any way I can.  I've never been to a furry con, so it would be neat to see how some things work.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



chipuplover said:


> I'd love to help out in any way I can.  I've never been to a furry con, so it would be neat to see how some things work.



Well the way it generally works is that if you attend MFF there is a FVS pre-show meet-up where they collect the names of volunteers- generally they need everything from fursuiters to stagehands to handlers.  Then there's an actual rehearsal.  

You'll want to talk to Robert King, who is a helluva nice guy and also in charge of the FVS.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

I'm getting a white tailed deer suit done, and my maker said It'd be done in time for MFF. 

What day is this planning on being held? I'm going to a fursuit ice skating thing friday afternoon, but otherwise should be able to help out. 

I'll shoot a email too~


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

WOOT!  A deer!  Yayyyyy!  Oh, lemme give you a better email addy- that one seems to have gone bad, or my password got deleted 

try imahog(atta) mail(dotta) com


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

Awesome.  I'll definately see what I can do for you.  I'm up for just about anything.


----------



## sawblade5 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



ScrapeGoat said:


> OK, great!  do you know if your suit will be done in time yet?



Once my Fursuit Creator gets in her new Workshop and ready to go, It shouldn't take but a couple of weeks. As long as she doesn't run into any more problems with the beak.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



ScrapeGoat said:


> WOOT!  A deer!  Yayyyyy!  Oh, lemme give you a better email addy- that one seems to have gone bad, or my password got deleted
> 
> try imahog(atta) mail(dotta) com




email -reshot


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

Ah, so you did pick up on posting in FA. 

I'm Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin from the MFF forums, and still willing to help as a volunteer as either voice over or a person in the skit on stage.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



Shadow said:


> Ah, so you did pick up on posting in FA.
> 
> I'm Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin from the MFF forums, and still willing to help as a volunteer as either voice over or a person in the skit on stage.



Yes, dragged kicking and screaming to FA per your (very good) suggestion. 

Now that I'm here- what do I do with it?

Don't answer that....


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

OMG, I read the script and I totally love it. I'd be happy to do this with ya.. On topic of the deer, I think you'll love the ref sheet I have for it hehe. It'll fit well!


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

what is MFF and when is it?


----------



## Itsuya (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

MFF is Midwest Furfest and its November 19th-22nd? The website is www.furfest.org

Btw, glad you made an account here! I'm Isaak/Itsu from the MFF forum. Looks like you might get everyone you need. If you still need my Hyena lookin character he'll be done soon and he does look pretty evil. His head is done if you wanna see c: -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2813182


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*

Don't mind me... I'm gonna try this here "merge" threads tool, since there's a duplicate. Even if the thread can go in multiple sections, please don't repost it.

hopefully this merge thing doesn't get ugly... never used that before..


edit: awesome.. thread didn't break.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Need some Fursuit and vocal talent!*



Itsuya said:


> MFF is Midwest Furfest and its November 19th-22nd? The website is www.furfest.org
> 
> Btw, glad you made an account here! I'm Isaak/Itsu from the MFF forum. Looks like you might get everyone you need. If you still need my Hyena lookin character he'll be done soon and he does look pretty evil. His head is done if you wanna see c: -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2813182



That is indeed evil looking.  Not to mention just plain gory   If you should get it done in time I think that it would be highly appropriate for the scene. 

And, sorry about the crosspost, didn't know it was against da forumz rulez. 
Nicely merged, sir.


----------



## Itsuya (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly *

Oh yeah he'll be done. He's gonna be done by Halloween >D I love my gory hyena experiment thing <33 I'll definitely help ya guys out then!


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly *

Sucks that I still need to earn some cash for my fursuit. after I Do, I will be sure to join the next Midwest Furfest!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*



Furlone said:


> Sucks that I still need to earn some cash for my fursuit. after I Do, I will be sure to join the next Midwest Furfest!



You can go without suit.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*

More fun with a fursuit.
I want to bring my guitar, and with my fursuit on play some random stuff like Randy Rhoads.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwFNh2xaRsU

Also at the furfests are you allowed to get inside the building without renting the place. Because I don't think I want to spend 400$ on rent, would rather sleep in my car.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*



Furlone said:


> More fun with a fursuit.
> I want to bring my guitar, and with my fursuit on play some random stuff like Randy Rhoads.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwFNh2xaRsU
> 
> Also at the furfests are you allowed to get inside the building without renting the place. Because I don't think I want to spend 400$ on rent, would rather sleep in my car.



You don't have to have a room to attend.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MFF Furry Variety Show- Suiter victims...errr... volunteers.... needed for silly*

Awesome, I will be there next time.


----------

